# Preparing for the ring



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I too would be interested to hear from those with experience. Jackson and I are also getting ready to compete in rally for the first time next month. Hoping I don't get too nervous!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Are you doing AKC or APDT?

I would continue to go to new places and practice getting good heeling/attention right away. Reinforce heavily (remember, the reinforcer is put away until -after- you get the behavior!). +Jump in the car. Go to another place. Same thing. Same thing. Same thing.

Set up controlled distractions while heeling at home.

The signs are not the most important part, just like how the obstacles are not the most important part of agility.... the attention and responsiveness to handler is super important in many activities!

Read the rules before you go, take a copy with you in case you can.

Remember to take health papers (just in case), lots of snacks and water for you, a charged camera and cell phone... a mat to put under your crate (something to protect the gorund and/or your crate) the right type of collar and lead.... and your dog. Don't forget him.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

If you will be at the site for a while, I would suggest cooling gear for Dodger 

(www.cleanrun.com has examples (http://www.cleanrun.com
I like the mesh blankets under sh
http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=564&ParentCat=313) with something to use to clip them on without flapping.

Hat for yourself, sunscreen and possibly bug spray,a collar with no identification, toys and treats.

Walk him around when you get there and allow him to become comfortable, let him pee and poop.

Most importantly, your sense of humor  It is not the end of the world if you make a mistake and you, and you alone, get to take the very best dog there home .....

Good luck


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

It sounds like you're doing everything right. 

Make sure you get to the site well before your class will be in the ring. What I've done with distracted young ones is I've worked short sessions with them getting closer and closer to the action. So we'll start doing a real brief practice session outside the building, then right inside the lobby, and slowly moving closer to the ring. 

It really depends on your dog and learning to read your dog. For my pup, putting him in the middle of a show and asking him to pay attention is too much for him to handle without gradually working up to it. For my older guy, I can't hold his attention that long, but make sure to get his focus before heading into the ring.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I am a neuro dog owner, so I always bring a towel or shammy of some sort, and a bottle of leave in shampoo, in case my dog has a case of the doggie runs and you need to do a quick wipe--I realize it's not conformation, but you want to make sure you and your dog look presentable. Bring your poop bags (of course that should go without saying but I've seen enough unclaimed poop lying around at show grounds that I'll go ahead and state it)

I don't know if you have long hair, or short, but however you wear it, be prepared for a case of the nervous brow sweats--you might want to have hair clips or a head band to get your hair out of the way--I am old fashioned, and have thin hair and a scrunchy works for me (ewwww. . .scrunchy. . .I know that's what you all are saying. . .oh well, I stand accused).

If your dog likes toys, a couple of favorite toys too are nice, to keep a lid on the nerves--some dogs like to play tug as a stress reliever--or a short game of fetch keeps them happy and focused on you.

Unless things have changed a lot since the last time I was in rally, you can clap (with the leash in your hand), encourage, etc. etc. etc. to get your golden to go through the course. 

I put rally novice titles on my two late senior goldens--a friend bet me that if she got the first leg on them, I HAD to get the next two legs to finish their titles (I really thought they were beyond all hope). The first course I went through had a "come front, left finish" at the very first sign, stationed just a few feet away from the entrance to the ring. Both of my seniors did the same thing at the first sign--the went around me to finish--saw the gallery of exhibitors and dogs waiting to go next--and just stood there, in a trance. I had to twist my body around and clap my hands with the lead still in my hand, encouraging both my goldens, each time, to continue around me to finish. I'm lucky I didn't topple over. I remember thinking as I went to the next sign that the rest of the course had to be a piece of cake--I'm sure you'll be great--have fun--if you or your golden have some miscues, just laugh--they are dogs--and they do funny things. My two provided some amusement for those who were ringside--but I got some "good job" when we Q'd.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh - also you should receive a hard-copy of your entry confirmation. Bring that - some shows will not let you enter or exit the grounds without this and all shows require you know which number has been asigned to you for each ring - rather than memorizing numbers, it is easier to just have the confirmation in a pocket.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Definitely read the rule book. Get there early to walk him around the show site. Give him some downtime. Decide now what your "warm up" routine will look like; how early will you get him out of his crate and what willy you do as a warm up.

Smile. Relax. Remember to breathe. It's not life or death!


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow...thanks for all the quick responses!! 

RedDogs - we're actually doing CKC trials as we're in Canada...but the class we took was based on CARO rules

I'm going to start driving to some different places...once this heatwave is over anyways. 

Should I keep giving him lots of treats while practicing? I know he can do a course without treats but maybe the expectation that he might be getting treats at any time might help him stay focused? He also has a duck/rope tug toy that is reserved for playtime after practicing so I'll bring that with me. 


Rappwizard - your comments made me laugh! I won't think badly of you for wearing a scrunchie - but my hair is too thin for those, I can only use the thin elastics...and ussually just get away with tucking it behind my ears. I always have bags...but I guess I should take the bag dispenser off the leash before we go in the ring?

I haven't actually recieved any confirmation/info about either trial yet....I keep checking the mail box and my email. I saw that one of the cheques was deposited though. I hope it comes soon. 

For the crate...is there a preference between plastic or wire? I have a plastic one (which dodger doesn't use anymore) but my parents (who are comming to watch) could bring a fold-up wire one (slightly bent out of shape from being run over once!)


The first ones we are going to are being run by the oshawa obedience association...which my mom was a member of/secretary for years and years ago...back when we had a crazy yellow lab...who once stole a donut out of someone's hand during an obedience association meeting!....so at least I know that whatever Dodger does, they've seen worse 

The next day we're going to stratford...which will be all golden retrievers...so that is sure to be fun!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

If your show is outdoors you may need to bring shade, such as an ez-up or umbrella. Here in CA all our shows are out doors so shade is a must!
Set up in an area where you and your dog can relax until it is time to show.
Most of all...Have FUN!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

When I get to a show site, I will walk the dog around, let him see what's going on everywhere, do a little sniffing. That way he knows what's around him and won't be so curious later. Then I'll do some exercises with him. When he's under command I expect full attention from him, but if he's not under command he's free to "be a dog."

I would work on some random rewards....sometimes do a whole course with only a treat at the end, somtimes do a few stations and then reward, sometimes you could even just set up at the start sign and reward for a good set-up. Keep him guessing when his rewards might come, so that when he doesn't get one right away at the real thing he doesn't shut down on you.


----------

